# skid steer pusher and pricing



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

We just got invited to take on a contract that I have always wanted. It looks like a skid steer with pusher would be the key to efficient operations. I have access to an LS180. what size pusher would you use ( 6 or 8 ft) and how would you bill it in proportion to a truck with 8 ft blade?? same? more??


----------



## bowties&meyers (Dec 4, 2003)

go with the 8ft blade i would put wings on it you cant beleive how much snow you can push with one of these.


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Pricing all depends on what you're charging for a truck. If you're getting $60/hr for a truck, you can easily get $80-$90/hour for a skid loader, but one of my buddies said he's getting $150/hr for a truck, so I wouldn't push it too much if you are going to charge that much for a truck, let alone a skid loader.

Chris


----------

